# Münstermaifeld : Fahrradfahrerin tödlich verletzt



## f_t_l (31. August 2018)

*Fahrradfahrerin tödlich verletzt*_
Eine Fahrradfahrerin ist am Donnerstagabend auf der Landstraße bei Münstermaifeld in der Eifel bei einem Unfall ums Leben gekommen. Wie die Polizei berichtet, wurde die 46-jährige kurz vor dem Ortseingang von einem PKW erfasst. Die Frau erlitt dabei tödliche Verletzungen, sie starb noch an der Unfallstelle. Warum die 25-jährige Autofahrerin mit der Fahrradfahrerin zusammenstieß, ist noch unklar. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Koblenz hat einen Gutachter mit der Klärung beauftragt.
Quelle: https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rhein...fahrerin-toedlich-verletzt,meldung-14300.html_

In der Gegend bin ich auch öfter unterwegs. Irgendwie häufen sich derzeit (gefühlt?) die schweren Unfälle mit Radlern...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (31. August 2018)

Wollen wir/soll jetzt jeden(r) Unfall bei dem einee Fahrradfahrerin(erich) ablebt mit eigenem Thread hier erwähnen?

Müssen wir aber aufpassen daß *keiner entgeht*.

.............

Übrigens, gestern ist mir (ich hatte bei der nach wie vor doch recht trockenen Witterung absolut nicht damit rechnen können) schlagartig eine Nachtschnecke vor das HR gekrochen.
Hatte keine Chance zum Ausweichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (31. August 2018)

Ein bisschen pietätlos, findest Du nicht, @Heiko_Herbsleb?
Auch wenn Du inhaltlich möglicherweise gar nicht so daneben liegst. Aber da ist immerhin ein Mensch gestorben. Und Du kommst mit der Schnecke.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (31. August 2018)

Ja, meine Aussage ist vollkommen pietätlos. Bin ich mir vollkommen bewußt.


----------



## RWBiker (31. August 2018)

Das jetzt bei uns in der Gegend irgendwie mehr passiert, fällt mir nicht auf. Aber ich beobachte das nicht gezielt. Um da eine qualifizierte Aussage zu treffen, sollte man sich mal die Unfallzahlen genau anschauen. Und das da passiert ist, da kann man z.Z. nur drüber spekulieren, deswegen ist eine Diskussion hier müßig


----------



## f_t_l (31. August 2018)

@Heiko_Herbsleb  Dieser Thread steht im Regionalforum Koblenz und Umgebung. Kommst du von da? Lebst bzw radelst du da? 


@RWBiker Ich schrieb von "gefühlt" weil momentan fast täglich in Polizeiberichten , Blaulichtreports, Regionalzeitungen etc von schweren Radunfällen zu lesen ist. Liegt vllt am guten Wetter.


----------

